# My first litter of Flemish giants-14 day old pictures



## djluster

I had a litter of Flemish giants 14 days ago. I only had 3 and one of them I am going to have to put down. Since it back legs are paralized
the kits are not standard color I know. I got the mom from a lady who couldnt keep her once she got into the there male flemishes cage. She is 2 years old and suppost to be pure flemish and dad is suppost to be as well even though I question it now since the odd color even though I know there are some pure flemish giants out there with this coloring.
Mom is a dark sandy and dad is a fawn. I do not think I will breed this doe again but havnt desided yet. she is a great mom but with only 3 kits and one with a problem may not be breed her again. I do think from what I know this was her first litter and I dont know how long she was with the buck

Bunny one










bunny two


----------



## rabbitlady4433

Those are very pretty colors!


----------



## terri9630

How cute.  If it's her first litter than I'd give her another chance.  She may have accidently paralized the one by stepping on it because she didn't know what she was doing.  Our doe ate part of her first kits ear but has been great with the rest.


----------



## norcal

Very cute colors.


----------



## flemish lops

I love the colors  but I don't think flemish giants come in that color. There might  be some other breed in the back grounds of one of you flemish giants, but they are reallllllly cute


----------



## djluster

I don't know the history of either the buck or doe. I have seen picture of the buck and his ears looks small for a Flemish so I think he might have been a mix. I was just told both buck and does where pure Flemish. But I agree after seeing the kits colors I question it as well. I plan on pucking up a purebred with buck with a pedigree to use with both my does. I will give Bella this doe one more try when I get a buck and Lilly has a month before she is age. Bella needs to have a litter bigger then 3 kits


----------



## Lizzie098

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, so so cute!!!  

Wow 'if' those are purebred that would be amazing!!!


----------



## rockdoveranch

OMG!  They are just adorable!

I know absolutely nothing about rabbit colors.  They make me think of dilute calico cats.  

Are there breeds that come in your bunny's colors?


----------



## wannacow

They are beautiful.  Wish flemish could be colored that way.  I really like it!  I can't believe how big your babies are.  When I brought mine home people guessed she was 6 wks.  Looking at your babies, I'm not so sure...  She's huge now and hopefully will be having her 1st litter sometime this wknd.  Last time didn't take.


----------



## rabbitgeek

The color pattern is called "Japanese Harlequin"

It's a very colorful pattern.

There is also a breed of rabbit called "Harlequin" which is one of the oldest breeds in domestic rabbits.

See the club website
http://www.americanharlequinrabbitclub.net/Happenings.php

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## djluster

thank you Rabbitgeek. I still dont know how they are this color other then I am sure somewhere down the line they have both have the harlequan gene, They are growing very fast. I was watching them today and they have started comming in and out of there nesting box now how long would you leave the box in for they just turned 3 weeks today. I will post more pictures next week


----------



## djluster

ok here is there 4 week pictures. they are getting big. they grow alot each day. they have started to eat pellets and drink out of the water bottle on there own. I have removed the nesting box since they stopped using it.











bunny one





Bunny two


----------



## wannacow

They are so cute!    I just love that color!


----------



## flemish lops

they are really cute!


----------



## Lizzie098

Oh wow, they just keep getting cuter!!!


----------



## BackyardCritters

thanks so much for posting pics.

our big momma had babies a few weeks ago and I knew they weren't all New Zealand.  I think she is NZ/FG cross.  She had 9 babies- 7 white ones and 2 that look like a wild rabbit (don't know what color that is called)

They are HUGE compared to my NZ babies.


----------



## wannacow

BackyardCritters said:
			
		

> thanks so much for posting pics.
> 
> our big momma had babies a few weeks ago and I knew they weren't all New Zealand.  I think she is NZ/FG cross.  She had 9 babies- 7 white ones and *2 that look like a wild rabbit *(don't know what color that is called)
> 
> They are HUGE compared to my NZ babies.


Maybe light gray?  If you gently blow on the fur, to make a circle, the light gray color will look like a target.  That is how I was told to check the color of my FG.


----------



## djluster

ok Here this little ones. I tried to sex them today, but since this is my first litter I am not sure yet But from what I can tell so far I have one of each

Baby one think male









Baby two think Female









Few more week then i will start weening and sell these cute one. I am hoping to be able to get a pair of Dutch to breed


----------



## HoldensLandingFarmGirl

They are gorgeous! harlequins are my absolute favorite - i had one in my original herd.


----------



## lharper

I love the coloring on these!  Bunny 2 (female) is beautiful.  They look so cuddly.  lol

~Lydia


----------



## wooliewabbits

Too cute!!


----------



## Ms. Research

I completely missed this thread.   Thank you for sharing their progress from absolutely preciously newborns to Gorgeous "weaners".  LOL they are ready to wean right? 

Your Doe is absolutely beautiful.  Love the Harlequin coloring.  The softer colors on her face is what gets me.  

Congratulations


----------



## Roll farms

I'll give you 50 bazillion dollars for a female.

Please???

Uh...seriously...where you at???


----------

